# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait Report 7/26/02



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fisherman continue to report excellent success on the lake. The
hot spots for nice eating fish this past week have been East Bay and the
Flats. In East Bay, anglers are working the Stromme Addition and Foughty's Point area with small cranks behind leadcore, bottom bouncers with spinners, or jigging the rocks or trees. Anglers are also reporting some good success on Pelican Island and the point north of East Bay campground.
In the Flats, anglers continue to troll the deeper water with cranks or
spinners, or are working the trees with slip bobbers. Better spots in that
area have been the Golden Highway, the Howard Farm area, Patience Point, and Monkey Ridge. Pike fishing continues to be good in most areas of the lake. Try smelt, herring, or spinners with leeches or crawlers. White bass fishing continues to be spotty. Shore fishing has especially slowed, but boaters are reporting some fair catches at the bridges and near the Howard Farm. Rocky shores with the wind blowing in have been the best areas. Perch fishing remains slow to fair, but is picking up some. The best area has been Creel Bay. Try fishing the trees or the old 24ft shoreline. A piece of crawler or small bugs on a Haley or genz worm have been the best. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

